# stealing files from sites



## wolvrine (Sep 17, 2005)

This is a simple tutorial about stealing files such as flash from a web site. 

1. find a site that hosts the flash file you want. 

2 right click and select view source. this will open the source code of the page you are looking at. 

3 look for the file you are wanting to steal in the source code. in the case of flash this will end in .SWF i.e www.domain.com/files/flash/game.swf 


> <OBJECT classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"WIDTH="176" HEIGHT="233" id="FLASHNAME">
> 
> <PARAM NAME=movie VALUE=" *www.domain.com/files/flash/game.swf ">
> <PARAM NAME=play VALUE=true>
> ...


now copy the url *www.domain.com/files/flash/game.swf to your clipboard and open note pad. 

this part requires little knowledge of HTML. 

make a html file and code this 

```
[url="www.domain.com/files/flash/game.swf"][B]FILE[/B][/url]
```
now save it as .html and open it in your browser. If you done it correct you should have a page that only has the word "FILE" on it. now right click the word file and select "save target as", save it to your desktop and you all done. 

of cors if you have a download manager it should allow you to drop in a url to download but the windows downloder dosnt let you do that. 

also sometimes files will be saved into your temporary intermet folder and you can retrieve them from there.


----------



## siriusb (Sep 20, 2005)

Or,if.you.have.download.accelerator,u.can.paste.the.url.and.download.it.
Or,if.u.have.firefox.then.u.can.look.in."Tools->page.info".and.save.the.swf.file.from.there.
Or,u.can.search.thru.the.browser's.cache.for.a.recently.created.swf.file.and.save.it.somewhere.else.


----------



## FxBOOM (Sep 24, 2005)

OR U can simply use tools like Sothink SWF Decompiler and many other flash grabbers , download.com>internet utilities


----------



## samleo109 (Oct 13, 2005)

but if it is a tryal version then wht do u have to say about it?


----------



## mathurkunal (Oct 14, 2005)

You could also use a software called flash grabber, its available on download.com


----------



## samleo109 (Oct 15, 2005)

but if i want to download the spy software then wht i have to do its awailable only on their particular site.
i don't think so u can download it from other sites,
is please tell me.


----------



## rohan (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey d00d, in no way is this 'stealing' and kinda stuff because when you view these things, the file is already downloaded in your cahce, be it your ActiveControl movies, Flash movies or any damn things, even HTML sounds. Check your cache and you'll get all that you need. For quick browsing of your SWF files in the Cache, check out SWF Cache Viewer


----------

